# DSWOI P7 from amilite experiences?



## edkoster (Nov 12, 2008)

Does any of you have experience with the DSWOI P7 emitter from amilte?
(http://www.amilite.co.kr/product.asp?gc=827)

it's the only D***I emitter i can find so i'm not sure if it's a real D bin. Do D***I P7's really exist? and are there other sources to buy them from?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2008)

Good find edkoster! :thumbsup:

Been looking around for a SSC D***I P7 myself, I was beginning to think a C***I emitter might be less of a hassle (but still with decent output) FWIW I've never heard nor dealt with that particular site before


----------



## StefanFS (Nov 12, 2008)

Amilite are very good to deal with. Quick shipping. The DSWOI emitters I have received in several orders are real enough. I can't think of any reason why the emitters would be any other than specified, they certainly outperform C***I bin.

/Stefan


----------



## saabluster (Nov 12, 2008)

edkoster said:


> Do D***I P7's really exist? and are there other sources to buy them from?
> 
> Thanks!


Look here and here.


----------



## taschenlampe (Nov 13, 2008)

saabluster said:


> Look here and here.


 

The one you linked are D****J * 

tl


----------



## saabluster (Nov 13, 2008)

taschenlampe said:


> The one you linked are D****J *
> 
> tl


oops! I just saw the D. Thanks. I just got my D P7 from PhotonFanatic and am about to cut it for an experiment.:naughty: Muuhahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2008)

I = 3.25v ~ 3.5v
J = 3.5v ~ 3.75v

:thumbsup:


What kind of experiment saabluster? :thinking:


----------



## saabluster (Nov 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I = 3.25v ~ 3.5v
> J = 3.5v ~ 3.75v
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


Cutting off the top to decrease the apparent die size and put it behind the aspheric I use in the DEFT.


----------



## saabluster (Nov 13, 2008)

edkoster said:


> Does any of you have experience with the DSWOI P7 emitter from amilte?
> (http://www.amilite.co.kr/product.asp?gc=827)
> 
> it's the only D***I emitter i can find so i'm not sure if it's a real D bin. Do D***I P7's really exist? and are there other sources to buy them from?
> ...


Strange.:thinking: I went to the link you provided and noticed it says it is a D in one spot and a C in another.


----------



## edkoster (Nov 13, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> Amilite are very good to deal with. Quick shipping. The DSWOI emitters I have received in several orders are real enough. I can't think of any reason why the emitters would be any other than specified, they certainly outperform C***I bin.
> 
> /Stefan



Thanks, that is exactly what i wanted to hear 

(but is is weird that they also say C Rank at the same page... as saabluster says)

I think i'm going to order one


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 13, 2008)

Let us know how it goes Saabluster, that should be interesting.

AlexGT




saabluster said:


> Cutting off the top to decrease the apparent die size and put it behind the aspheric I use in the DEFT.


----------



## mike2g (Dec 11, 2008)

In case anyone wants to buy just one Britelumens has a limited stock of the DSWOI P7's for $30 a piece. Price-wise Amilite is better if you want more than one.


----------



## sactime (Dec 12, 2008)

The $5 10-15 day shipping method took ~6 days from when I placed my order. That is to CA.


----------



## ergotelis (Dec 12, 2008)

I just got my dswoi from amilite. 5 days to Greece from Korea is Great,good packaging also, nice service, will buy again for sure!


----------



## ironmang (Dec 18, 2008)

damn when did u guys order from amlite ? - i checked on and off the last 2 weeks and they have been sold out of the dswoi


----------



## datiLED (Dec 19, 2008)

I have purchased 14 of the DSWOI P7 LED's from Amilite, and they are awesome. The performance and tint are exceptional. 

When they get more in stock, I will be ordering again. I would expect Amilite to be one of the first to get the E bin P7's, as they are in Korea.

As ergotelis mentioned, the packing is very good, and the shipping is very quick considering where they come from.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 19, 2008)

I purchased my DSWOIs from Amilite as well. As said, good packaging, prompt shipping & with shipping notices. Price is great. 

Hope they get some DSXOI which I prefer over the SWO for the P7s. I just can't get used to the yellow corona like with U2s.


----------

